# M3 ED off to a rough start!



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Now that makes for a Thanksgiving blessing! Congratulations on your new M3, FlyingLow78. :thumbup:


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

The weather continues to frustrate us here. We drove all the way to the Nurburgring but it was closed due to incredibly thick fog. No worries, though, lots of restaurants to try and we're off to Amsterdam tomorrow.

We also had a bit of a scare with the nav system. As we departed for the 'ring the screen was asking for a nav activation code, then it automatically rebooted. When it came back, it was stuck on the screen asking for the code. The USB stick from the Welt wasn't flashing either. I pulled the stick out while the engine was running and put it back in. After a few seconds the nav activation screen again appeared. I waited a few more seconds and it automatically transitioned to the map again. Whew...it's working fine now.

I've got over 1000 miles on the car and will be looking to get the 1200-mile service Tuesday in Bitburg if the dealer can accommodate. FUN car! I get about 22 MPG when my average speed is 86 MPH. Lots of time at 110 MPH and I've taken it once to 150+.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

"...closed due to the frog."


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Pity about the Ring being closed  But otherwise, you have an incredibly beautiful car and are enjoying it in Europe :thumbup:


----------



## MSY-MSP (Aug 14, 2009)

FlyingLow78 said:


> **** Updates!
> 
> Although I didn't have a chance to check this thread again, I did message my brother who works for United, and he recommended I do exactly the above. Great minds think alike? I got on the flight to Toronto and direct to Munich from there, so I only missed about 3 hours of my vacation.
> 
> ...


I guess so!  Glad you all made it and are having a great time. The car looks awesome. Enjoy the heck out of it, which it seems like you are doing.

Makes me wish that i had order an M as opposed to the 5 series diesel. (however, keeping Mama happy is priority #1 right now).


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Trip wrap-up!

The car did great, and aside from the minor nav hiccup it performed flawlessly. I wish the same could be said for me, but I whacked a curb with one of the (thankfully insured) snow tires in Amsterdam and chipped a big chunk of paint from the lip. Annette with edsnowtires.com was very relaxed about it and a real pleasure to work with.

Day 2 of the trip found us heading south into Austria to the Stubaier Gletscher for some snowboarding at one of the few parks with snow. The temps were slightly above freezing the whole way and the speed limits seemed extremely low compared to Germany. The roads are exceptionally good in both countries. The car was able to swallow all three snowboards and snow gear with one rear set lowered. After hitting the windy and sometimes icy slopes, we returned to the car. As we were getting out of our gear by the car, a snowplow truck was leaving the lot and slammed on his brakes right in front of us, leaving a pair of skid marks on the asphalt. The driver threw it in reverse and drove up next to the car, then started asking us all lots of excited questions in German. We only understood bits and pieces, but basically he was just really interested in the car.










While in Germany we passed the 1200-mile mark, so I got the car serviced at the beautifully designed Autohaus Schaal in Bitburg to the tune of about $360. The dealer didn't have the drain bolt I needed for the oil pan, nor could they order it because it had only been introduced in November, so it wasn't in the system. They substituted a standard steel drain bolt and I'm sure it will be fine for the trip home. After resetting the service reminder it was like a beast had been unleashed! There's sooo much power!

We spent a lot of time at 110-130 MPH going up to Amsterdam and back to Munich and the car felt great. It's such a smooth, quiet ride...a significant departure from my long gone E92 M3. At high speed I averaged about 21 MPG per tank and through the slower Netherlands I got around 25 MPG. I averaged 314 miles per tank and 13 gallons to fill up, so around 23 MPG overall.

I had no trouble finding LOGINOUT at the Munich airport and I was on my way about 15 minutes after the paperwork started. My car even has a buddy for the ride to Bremmerhaven.


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds like a trip to remember! Thanks for the write up. My June 2015 ED should make for warmer conditions than what you just braved!


----------



## bruza (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice write up. Sounds like a good trip.

Funny, I saw your M3 yesterday morning when I dropped off my car (the lot was full btw) and the lady at Loginout said a truck would be coming to pick up the cars yesterday as well.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

bruza said:


> Nice write up. Sounds like a good trip.
> 
> Funny, I saw your M3 yesterday morning when I dropped off my car (the lot was full btw) and the lady at Loginout said a truck would be coming to pick up the cars yesterday as well.


That's good to hear, thank you! I was told around December 14th I can email LOGINOUT and they'll tell me which vessel my car is on.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Almost forgot...

We went to see Neuschwanstein, but it was absolutely sacked in by fog. We took the tour anyways, but we missed out on some beautiful views.










Some other random thoughts...

1. I regret not taking more photos and video of the vehicle delivery. It was a very special experience and I think it will be a long time before I get to do it again.

2. Although it's not highly rated on Google Maps, Zum Aumeister on Sondermeierstraße in Munich has *fantastic* food and drink and I highly recommend it. I had the best pot roast ever there...it was basically a perfectly cooked, incredibly tender steak on a bed of green beans with brown gravy and roasted potatoes. Absolutely exceptional!

3. The memory stick with the nav maps has 23 GB of data on it and it doesn't appear to require an activation code.

4. The place handling the ED winter tires uses a torque wrench to check the lug tightness, but they're not actually torquing the lugs...they're already over-torqued with an impact gun. I'll be re-torquing my wheels when I get the car back. The place doing the work is called Reifen Buchler and it's across from the BMW dealer in Ismaning. There's a DIY/full service auto car wash across the street as well.

5. The cruise control buttons on the steering wheel are no longer intuitive. Numerous times during the trip I shut off the cruise instead of setting it. The volume controls are also on the wrong side.

6. There are lots of really nice people drinking at the Hofbrauhaus and Augustiner am Dom near Marienplatz. I think the latter was a little better overall, but only because it was more low-key. When you walk into the Augustiner, the tables straight ahead are for drinking and those to the right are for dinner. For drinking tables, just find any open seat and join the people already there. Everyone was really nice and we chatted (loudly) with some people from Munich, Istanbul, Berlin, and Brazil.

7. If you'd like the lowdown on which gentlemen's club to avoid, please send me a PM.

8. I sped at least a bit pretty much everywhere (although not as badly in the Netherlands and Austria) and I expect some tickets in a few weeks. Since I go to Europe a couple times a year I'll have to pay.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

9. I removed my warning triangle and brackets, first aid kit, cargo net, and owners manuals before I left the car. The triangle brackets were held in with standard Phillips screws, not T25 torx as others have experienced.

10. It appears LogInOut is leaving the multi-language notice on the seats of cars destined for America that indicates we'd like to keep our plates. There was a stack of them on the desk inside LogInOut.


----------



## bruza (Sep 3, 2010)

:rofl: Sounds like we were both in Europe at roughly the same time. I should've contacted you all (since it sounds like you guys def had more fun).


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Love the Color might be my next car!!! With a red interior. Enjoy Europe!!


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Even though I'll be heading over there in two months, I am really jealous of your car. It looks gorgeous, especially after you washed it.


----------



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

FlyingLow78 said:


> 8. I sped at least a bit pretty much everywhere (although not as badly in the Netherlands and Austria) and I expect some tickets in a few weeks. Since I go to Europe a couple times a year I'll have to pay.


Just paid my own Switzerland speed camera ticket. $760 USD.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Does it go by how much over the limit? That's a bit steep.


----------



## Fairfield1285 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Congrats!*

I was searching through the forums to find out how long my 335i xDrive would sit at the Munich Airport drop off and found your post. Thats my 335i xDrive next to your M3! I dropped it off 12/3, Wednesday morning at 9AM. :beerchug:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome car, great trip, nice pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

All well that ends at the Welt! N4S


----------



## visi107 (Mar 20, 2013)

Regarding your winter tires, did you rent them there or did you order the car with winter tires and it was delivered to US that way.


----------

